# Sub-Contractors Needed In Virginia



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking for individuals with snow plows on trucks to push snow this winter.
These are large site where multiple pieces of equipment will be needed

Trucks With V-BOX & Tail Gate Spreaders

Quick Payment With-In 15 days

Dump Trucks With Plows are welcome along with Skid-Steers and Front-end Loader's Must have Push Boxes or Plows for heavy Equipment

Must have Insurance Coverage on all equipment!


Please E-mail a List of all equipment to With Your Contact info we will call you with-in 24/Hours or Next Business Day

Prices for equipment
Trucks $75/HR

Skid Steers $85/HR

Back Hoe $115/HR
Front End Loader $120/HR

We have Sites in
Fort Chiswell
Wytheville
Providence Forge
Danville
Troutville
Colionial Heights
Staunton
Harrisonburg
Carmel Church


----------



## snoboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a F250 HD with a 7.6 blade looking for work in the Virginia area. Tel 702 449-7253. or [email protected].


----------

